

Show HN: Random Useful Websites - iDemonix
http://www.randomusefulwebsites.com/

======
trymas
Great idea, though I'd like to see a list of those websites.

Also, white narrow font, on light background results in my head to this:
"Click the button bellow tobaldskfwqfwnef sdflkjas website"

~~~
iDemonix
Hmm, it doesn't look too bad on my browser but I'll have a play with
colours/fonts to try and make it a bit more readable - thanks!

~~~
trymas
The most simple way IMHO is to use black font on light(-ish) or white font on
dark(-ish) background.

More universal font (for best contrast) is white with black outline, though it
does not always work either and can look like a meme.

------
planetjones
Nice idea - but I'd prefer the concept of "Hit Me" and it shows you a
description, maybe a screenshot of the site before sending you to the site
itself.

~~~
MatCarpenter
I like that idea. See what we can do.

------
iDemonix
I'm one of those people that has a service/app for almost everything I need or
do: managing what I eat, sleeping schedule, finding new music, learning new
skills (and practicing them), etc. My friend Mat is similar, so we decided to
combine a list of sites we've used and found useful in the past to make
randomusefulwebsites.com

If anyone has any ideas, please submit them using the link on the site and if
they're decent, I'll get them added!

------
pan69
some nice links in there. It might be good to have a random list for each
session and each time Let's go is clicked you are send to the next one in that
list. It currently seems to be a random pick from a list which after while
means you are brought to the same (not so interesting) site over and over
again.

~~~
iDemonix
Hey, I was toying with the idea of that, or at least adding something like
storing the last 20 websites you visited in a session variable, to ensure you
don't go to one of those again. I think I'll look at implementing this today.
Thanks!

------
vilmosi
Cheap clone of StumbleUpon.

~~~
iDemonix
I wouldn't really call something that took 30 minutes to make, and was made
for fun, a 'clone of StumbleUpon'...

~~~
vilmosi
I didn't mean clone in a derogatory sense. The StumbleUpon idea was cloned and
stripped and a new product was born. Come to think of it, it might not be a
StumbleUpon clone, it's a Wikipedia "Random article" clone, but for the web.

That said, it works. I'm curious what the source is.

